# Looking for a new route Manhattan to Rockland



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Right now I have basically 4 rides that I do. 
-Henry Hudson Drive to 9w to Piermont and back via 9w
-Bike Route 9 to Bear and back
-Bike Route 9 to StonyPoint deli returning via Buckberg Mtn /Gate/South Mountain Strawtown etc
-Clausland Tweed to Mainstreet returning via Piermont Road

What's a good additional route staying in Rockland County. I prefer including some decent climbs and would like to keep my rides under 100 miles. Any ideas? RidewithGPS links appreciated.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The Strava heatmap for the area might give you some ideas. It shows frequently ridden roads by the strava-enabled.

Strava Global Heatmap


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks this is useful. I guess the next challenge will be to hit to go up seven lakes from west of south mountain road and hit bear mountain from the west side. Haven't mapped it out, but hopefully this doesn't mean over 100 miles.


----------



## roomrestriction (Aug 29, 2013)

Really anything in Harriman state park makes for a good loop or addition. Mostly smooth roads and low traffic volume. Tiorati brook rd is a pretty good climb


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, I don't ride with a GPS. You already ride most of the more significant hills in Rockland. I only have a couple of suggestions: the climb up High Tor on Little Tor road, and the climb up to Harriman on Willow Grove/Gate Hill Road. They're both fairly easy to reach from the 9W corridor. As someone above mentioned, once you're in Harriman the Lake Welch Pkwy/Tiorati Brook/7 Lakes/Kanawaukee loop is nice and has some nice climbing.

In Harriman I'd also suggest the loop Arden Valley Road/Rt. 17/Kanawaukee/7 Lakes drive but I suspect that would put you over 100 mi. I like to do this loop (edit: *counter* (oops)) clockwise in order to minimize the time on Rt. 17 (it's down hill going south, takes me about 10 minutes on that stretch).

Maybe someone here can give advice on Bergen county, if you're open to other options. I've not had much luck finding nice routes (i.e. rural, low traffic) in Bergen, especially trying to go West (I live in Rockland near the Hudson). 



------------------


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> The Strava heatmap for the area might give you some ideas. It shows frequently ridden roads by the strava-enabled.
> 
> Strava Global Heatmap


Awesome link Alan, better than the link I am posting but maybe it will help. This one is main map of rides pick one and you can see smaller rides.
Overview Map -- Index of Maps -- Bike Hudson Valley
Specifically this map the GWB to Bear mtn Loop. I have been wanting to do this one myself for a while
GWB to Bear Mountain Bridge Loop on both sides of the River -- Route Map


----------

